# The Girls and Jack!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Cute pictures. My favorite is the one of Chloe and Jack staring out the window. That one is priceless and need to find itself a frame.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Cute pictures. My favorite is the one of Chloe and Jack staring out the window. That one is priceless and need to find itself a frame.


 
Thanks Rob, I love that one too!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is another one!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh dear goodness! How precious is that Chloe! I love that first one you posted of Jack and Chloe! Absolutley amazing!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Oh dear goodness! How precious is that Chloe! I love that first one you posted of Jack and Chloe! Absolutley amazing!


 
Thanks, I'm having a lot of fun with my new camera! LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures!!! Love that one of Jack and Chloe. Best buddies!!!


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Very cute picture of Jack and Chloe! Chloe is really getting big!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

How adorable! They look so intense, like something was really catching their attention out that window. Wonder what they were looking at?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

WOW! That Chloe is growing like a bean sprout! Cute pics


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Jack and Chloe-amazing shot!!!!!1


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Have to agree with everyone else, that last picture is great!
Love the new signatures too!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks all, I'm having way to much fun with this camera..LOL


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Great pics Claudia. Sorry I missed them before. Now I know where your siggy pic came from. Love that one.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

That last pic is sooooooooooooo good!! Makes ya just smile looking at it!!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

This is the stuff greeting cards are made of. I wonder if there is somewhere to submit the photo for consideration?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks all, those are one of a kinds shots, probably will never be able to do on again. Now Nikki is really good at it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I too love the window shot! Gorgeous!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Deb, it's printed out and in a frame :wavey:


----------

